

Ask HN: How do you design websites for bootstrapping? - yr

How do you design websites easily for bootstrapping your startups ? I'm comfortable with html/css/javascript but I find it difficult to design elegant UI. Any suggestions ?
======
bobbywilson0
I think if I were in your shoes, I would purchase some decent looking themes
from themeforest or similar, get an icon set (if you need one), and pay for
someone to do a logo. Do what you can in CSS/HTML to get something cohesive
together. Maybe pay a designer for a couple of hours just to review what you
have done or give some pointers. This will be quite a bit cheaper than hiring
someone to do the whole UI.

Learning to design isn't something that happens quick and some people just
can't design, period. It isn't something that happens overnight or in a few
weeks. It may be worth taking some design classes and getting into some design
forums to get feedback etc, on what you have done, if you have an interest at
getting better.

------
sjclemmy
1\. get a book about design.

2\. Analyse sites you like and measure the proportions, relative sizes and
shapes and font sizes etc.

3\. Create your site. Ask for feedback from designers.

4\. Once you've gone through that process, you'll start to get an idea of how
time consuming UI and front end design is.

5\. if it's not for you - get some one else to do it.

------
mrschwabe
One word: simplify.

Once you've got that in mind I recommend using Fireworks for mockup. It has
easy to use vector tools for creating layouts, trying different colors,
manipulating fonts, etc.

------
kingsidharth
Bootstrapping is where you can compromise. Like skipping the nigh touts.

Skipping a good UI for whatever reason (for a web-startup) is a bad idea.

Bootstrap so you can save money for good UI.

------
maxhenderson
YR- send me a msg, I'd be happy to help guide you, or possibly invest in your
startup in-kind.

max@maxhenderson.com

------
hajrice
Send me an email at hajrice@gmail.com. I might have something for ya.

------
ashitvora
99designs.com

